# Printers



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

Does anyone know if there is a printer available that has various paper ports for different sized labels? I get so tired of changing the paper from regular printer paper, to one size of label, then another size of label, and then yet another and another, and then back to printer paper if I remember! I'm always printing invoices on label sheets that were leftover in the printer. I'm talking about a home printer in the hundred dollar range...am I asking too much?


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

I very highly doubt you'll find anything like that in the $100 range. When I was printer shopping last year I was looking at $300 - $500 machines and don't remember seeing anything like that. I can relate to being fed up with printing invoices on stinking expensive label paper though!


----------



## In it for the Bucks! (Mar 12, 2012)

See if there is a copier sales company in your neck of the woods. Here we have Les Olsen and Sharp. Usually they have outdated floor models or are willing to work with you. I have a feeling tho that Tiffany is right. But it doesn't hurt to ask. Good luck and happy hunting!!!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Why not just make them all at once? I get my labels in and sit and make all the labels all at once. If you do this one time you also have a very good idea of what exactly one label printed on your printer costs, since I go through a whole cartridge of ink when I do this. I then file them, just like my brochures, my soap cards. This is one of the grunt jobs I pay out usually. I have been having to do a lot of grunt work lately, putting salary instead into the soap room. My invoices are still on carbonless sales order pads. Only retail stores get actual printed, letterhead invoices.


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

Uggg, I would make all the labels at once if I could, but my inventory varies so widely still. At least I'm not always waiting until the soaps are ready to be wrapped before I print labels...if I'm on top of it I print them up when I make the soap, and then can wrap as needed without having to bring up label making software. I would love to be able to even have a separate computer set up with a printer just for printing up postage and address labels for outbound orders. I don't have many sales online right this minute, but during the holiday's I can see how this would really make my life easier!


----------



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

Do most of you use plain cards, glossy, color or black and white for your cards? What about waterproof labels? For lotions, scrubs and butters, I was thinking waterproof labels, haven't found any yet though. I figure the more to it the more it costs but still want an attractive product.


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

onlinelabels.com have all the labels you should need - waterproof or not.


----------



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

Thanks! Will check it out! dance:


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

Yeah, online labels has just about everything. Although right now I need an oval label that's just between the two sample sizes they sent me. Yes, for lotions and liquid soaps and stuff waterproof is a nice touch.


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

Their waterproof labels are not truly waterproof for ink jet labels, the color scrapes off very easily. I don't know about laser labels, though.


----------



## In it for the Bucks! (Mar 12, 2012)

Anita, What about getting another small cheap printer. You can then assisn one for lables and one for everything else. You can hook both up to your one computer and then all you have to do is change the printer on the computer right before you print. No more changing lables or paper.


----------



## Jenny M (Nov 21, 2009)

Hey, I was thinking about that. I went to Walmart today & they have a HP Deskjet printer (just a printer - does nothing else) for $29 & it came with combo pack of cartridges (not regular size, tho). I switched to a Deskjet years ago. They make very nice labels but the cartridges are pricey. About $32 for a combo. A big color background eats up your ink. But two printers might be an option. I'm thinking I'll do that since it seems like the sheets of labels really wear out your printer after a while no matter how much you paid for it.

I use a weatherproof label from Onlinelabels.com for my bath & culinary salts. They hold up well. I have some on jars in my house that have been in use for a couple of years at least. I think you can get the weatherproof in every size label they have. They are pricey but necessary, I think, on some products.

http://www.onlinelabels.com/OL350.htm


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I simply spray my labels with polyurethane from walmart in spray cans. I use Kraft labels, so it making it look old timey is not a problem and if it yellows you don't see it on the kraft color. I started doing this for the two conventions, everyone trying all the testers and then molesting my for sale bottles  

I use a Kodak printer, cheapest ink around. I will be buying another one for the soap room I like the one in the house that much. Vicki


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

When I had an inkjet printer I sprayed my white labels with non-yellowing clear spray paint. Now I have a laser printer and am truly in love with it.


----------

